# Pricing For a Double Broadcast Decorative Epoxy Flooring System



## BMWT (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello, I have been doing epoxy flooring installations for a company in the midwest for over 2 years now and have come into an opportunity that i don't think i can pass up. A company has come to my boss and asked if he would price out a decorative double broadcast epoxy floor with integral base for them. For some reason or the other he decided to let me have the entire job if i wanted to go for it on the side. I am willing to do it, but there is a problem. I have never bid anything myself and have no idea what a reasonable price would be to do the job. The job is around 2200 sf with around 500 lf of covebase. Materials will be provided, all i have to bring is install consumables. I was thinking around $3.00 per sf but have no idea if this is reasonable or not, does anyone have any input as to whether this is high or low?
Thanks!


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Dont take this the wrong way but why dont you ask your boss to help you bid the job?


----------



## BMWT (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, we are a union company, and this would be side work for me the pricing would be a lot lower for me to do it, I'm just not sure how much lower.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I got two thing for ya:

1. Forget about the "going price" or a "reasonable rate." If you have been doing this for a couple years, you know how long it should take you to do it. Figure it that way, by an hourly or daily rate. Example - if it will take you 100 hours, and you want $30 an hour, then the price is $3000. If it will take you 4 days, and you want $400 a day, then it will be $1600. Etc etc.

2. Isn't it against the whole principle of the unions in doing "side jobs?" Won't you be taking work away from your other union brothers? Oh the hypocrisy...


----------



## PApaints (May 17, 2010)

(quote deleted by RH)
I don't think you're supposed to do this.... Also, there is no standard "going rate", prices wildly fluctuate by area.


----------



## PApaints (May 17, 2010)

I agree with Scottjr... if your boss really said "we just don't want this work for this existing customer, our other employees would rather stay home...why don't you just take this for your personal benefit.", I'm sure he'd be happy to tell you how to price it also. If the customer really went to the union company first and they gave it to you, the company is obviously willing to pay union rates so you can just charge the same. If, on the other hand, you were someone who was stealing work from your employer (which I know you're not) - I would have no advice. I'm sure you and I both agree that anyone who steals from their employer should do 10 years of hard labor in the salt mines to help them understand not to bite the hand that feeds them.


----------

